# land pride rotary mower



## ATAGLANCE333 (Jul 3, 2016)

sharpening blades for first time, noticed up and down play at tip of blades. is this normal?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ATAGLANCE333, 

Welcome to the forum.

If this is a brush hog type rotary mower, with pivoting blades, some play is normal as holes & pins wear. When mowing, the blades are straight out with centrifugal force applied. You will have to be the judge if the play is excessive, in which case you would have to replace the blades and pins.


----------



## ATAGLANCE333 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks. I have only cut 3 times, so it's pretty much new.


----------

